# Westjet RBC World Elite Mastercard-Good?



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Anyone using this. Thinking of signing up. Annual cost is $99. It comes with $250. of WestJet dollars, free bag check (though we seldom check), and $99 companion fares. Looks like a good one to me. Plus 1 1/2 percent back on purchases that is converted to WestJet dollars. Now that WestJet is doing some transatlantics this could be a good deal for us. 

We are tired of Aeroplan, it has lost a lot of it's value to us because of the admin charges on redemption.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Isn't this card only $99? I have it only for the $99 companion fare and free baggage. I don't really use it for any of my spending as my regular card is the Capital One Aspire Travel World Elite.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Yes, that was a typo. The cost is $99. Seems like a no brainer...even if we cancel after a year.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I got this year. Already took the "$99" trip (which was twice as much or more with taxes!, still, cheaper ). Plus I like the free bags - saved da wife & I another 100 bucks(+ tax) in total on the return trip! I like it, i think.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

big discussion at RFD
http://forums.redflagdeals.com/westjet-rbc-world-elite-mastercard-1268984/

IMO, it's only useful for people who regularly fly WestJet


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I liked the card and used it for a while, and used the welcome bonus. I think it's a better idea than Aeroplan... that program has become nearly worthless.

I cancelled the card because I can't use Westjet where I currently live


----------

